
Uber’s Board to Discuss Leave of Absence for Travis Kalanick - Allvitende
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/11/technology/uber-holder-report.html?_r=0
======
waits
Dup of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14532641](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14532641)

